# Y’all tired of me yet??



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry. I’ll be back at work and all in a bad mood next week. In the mean time enjoy this good times selfie of me and a 16.25” crappie


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’ve had enough. I’m going tomorrow.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotta love this time of year with all the bright green and stuff blooming out. Throw in some fishing and you just can’t beat it!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope ! Keep on keeping on ! :thumbup:


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

No . Stay after them.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Not at all. I look forward to your reports. That's one bruiser of a crappie!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You know us common folk have to live through your reports brother!!! hahaha Keep on after em! I'll be out this week after I'm off!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Kevin are you casting jigs or tight lining ?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DMC said:


> Kevin are you casting jigs or tight lining ?




Casting jigs mostly. Using a few minnows this afternoon.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice size fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m done. Gotta clean these 16 in the morning and that’s it! Kept 123 thru the week. Bite wasn’t bad. Most fish were 12” with about 20 over 14” and the biggest at 16.25” and 2.25 pounds!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah.... way tired. That's disgusting!!😩 I got to go a little while Thursday on Black River Lake. Just caught a few, but they were nice. That bass is about a pound. That funny looking silver thing is a ******* shell cracker. Lol. Some folks call em goo. Good fish, Try'n. Thanks for the beautiful post!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dmoney said:


> Yeah.... way tired. That's disgusting!! I got to go a little while Thursday on Black River Lake. Just caught a few, but they were nice. That bass is about a pound. That funny looking silver thing is a ******* shell cracker. Lol. Some folks call em goo. Good fish, Try'n. Thanks for the beautiful post!




I bet that ******* shell cracker eats better than the striped bass!


----------

